# Mad Men themed birthday party



## Robin Usagani (Oct 4, 2011)

Not a wedding.  Mad Men themed birthday party I want to share.





















































and the photographer


----------



## bennielou (Oct 4, 2011)

OMG, how fun.  I love the use of B&W for this.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks.. I wish I was a guest and knew a lot of people.  It was a very upscale party.  I loved it.


----------



## ghache (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice stuff. looks like it was a fun night!

When people are costumed and drunk they seems to be more willing to act for the camera.


----------



## bennielou (Oct 4, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Thanks.. I wish I was a guest and knew a lot of people.  It was a very upscale party.  I loved it.



It looks like they included you in the fun!


----------



## MTVision (Oct 4, 2011)

That's awesome! It looks so authentic - love the black and white.


----------



## christian.rudman (Oct 4, 2011)

Way cool. Should have used an old press camera for it to really fit the mood.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 4, 2011)

I was hired the day before.  Wish I had more time to prepare hahah.



christian.rudman said:


> Way cool. Should have used an old press camera for it to really fit the mood.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks like the cast of Pan Am and The Playboy CLub got lost, and showed up at the advertising offices. Thank goodness, we're safe in the knowledge that wherever there are tig biddie's, Schwettylens will be there to downblouse them!!!


----------



## 12sndsgood (Oct 4, 2011)

very cool set.


----------



## cnutco (Oct 5, 2011)

Love it!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## StringThing (Oct 5, 2011)

Awesome!  Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## Darko81 (Oct 6, 2011)

Great work. Looks like it was a lot of fun.


----------

